# evra birth control patch



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

So I just finished my first week on the birth control patch (new to Canada). As promised, it was a heck of a lot easier than taking all those pills (I hate swallowing pills). Although it got a little itchy at times, it definately stayed stuck. In fact, a little too well...I just changed it for the first time, and it was 50 times worse than pulling off the worst band-aid ever! It was stuck so hard that I could hardly pull it off, I had to get my boyfriend to do it, and it took off most off the hair that was there, as well as a little skin. My eyes were watering like crazy! It's all red now, a bit bumpy, and burns like all get out!Anyone else tried this yet?midge


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Yeah, I'm on it now. I will warn you (I posted earlier about this, you might want to check it out), your first period after being on the patch might be awful. I was on the pill for over two years and I started the patch in January. My first period after starting the patch was unbelievably heavy-- I was going through super-plus tampons basically every other hour. The nurse said it takes awhile to adjust to the patch. I'm currently on my second period on it and although it's not as heavy, it's still really crampy and uncomfortable after what I was used to on the patch. But it's better than the pill, and I've heard that my period will level out after the next patch...let's hope sther than that, I'm pretty happy with it, it's much easier to remember and even though it does get itchy, I don't mind too much.


----------



## Mere79 (Jun 7, 2001)

I have been on the patch for almost a year now and as you said, I remember having heavy periods the first couple times after going on it. But now, it's normal. I actually only have my period for 4 days and it's not near as heavy. I have IBS, and oddly going on the patch has made it a lot better! When I was on the pill (I tried at least 4 different kinds) my IBS was terrible. Now, the only days that my IBS gets me are the few days that I don't have my patch on before I get my period. Strange, but I KNOW there is a connection somehow. Good Luck!!Meredith


----------



## Kim Insko (Oct 31, 2001)

Hi,I've heard that you the patch in not effective in people that are overweight, is this true at all? kimba


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2004)

It's so useful to hear what it's been like for some other people--I don't know anyone else who's on it. Man, my first period WAS aweful! A large part of the reason that I originally started on the pill was because of my cramps. Though I use birth control for it's intended purpose as well now, I was definately disappointed to find that it was such a painful week--it was like before I went on the pill. I go off the patch again in 2 days for my second period so far. I really hope it's more tolerably, especially since I'm going with my boyfriend to his parents' house for the Easter long weekend, and it's a 5 hour drive each way. Blah. I wasn't sure if I wanted to stick with the patch, but if you say it gets better, I'll hang in there a while longer.Oh, and Kimba, that's right, depending on how overweight, it can significantly decrease the effectiveness. I think it's something to do with getting the hormones absorbed into the bloodstream. I don't really have any stats though.Oddly enough, my period was longer and heavier on the pill than before, but less painful. My period last month was heavy AND painful, but hopefully I have Mere79's lighter 4-dayers to look forward to in the future. Here's hoping! Wish me luck with the weekend!m.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm going to be giving the patch a try really soon. My gyn said he hasn't heard any complaints about it making periods worse and it should be a similar dose of hormones to what I have now. He also said he wouldn't recommend a mini-pill for me, I guess because I wouldn't get as much hormonal benefits.I can use the patch continuously, too!







I will probably give it a go normally at first.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I have tried the patch and I really liked it. My doc had me skip the week with no patch and just had me keep wearing the patch for six weeks strait. If you do not take it off for that week you will not have your period, it's a good thing to know if you are going on a trip or have a speical weekend coming up and do not want to have your period. I had a copper iud before the patch and had extremly heavy periods, so when I finally let my self have my period with the patch it was not bad at all. Over all I had a good experince with the patch.


----------



## aprilshowers517 (Feb 28, 2004)

I just finished my first patch cycle and although my period is a lot heavier than normal, I don't have any cramps, which is why I was on birth control in the first place. Its so nice not to need to remember to take those pills and for some reason when I was on the pills it made my IBS a million times worse but with the patch it doesn't make me sick at all, which is a big relief. Tip: wherever you put the patch make sure to shave the area. On the 3rd patch I forgot to and now my arm is all red and bumpy but on the other two patches it didn't do that when I shaved it first.


----------



## kare_bear88 (May 12, 2003)

A quick note for Kimba:I have also been told that the birth control pill is not as effective in women who are overweight, simply because the dosage is geared to someone of an average weight.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

wow--that's such a great idea to shave before putting it on!!! i'm so excited--i have been getting such a bad rash from it, and it hurts like all get out pulling it off. thanks for the awesome tip!!!i'd be really leery of using it to skip a period, just because i had a very bad time the when i tried doing that on the pill. VERY BAD!!!i'm on day two of my second period though, and it's not as bad as last month, but i've still got a bit worse of cramps. hopefully it'll be a bit better tomorrow, cause i'm supposed to go mountain biking, and then monday, we have to drive back home...yay, another five hour car trip. (sarcasm)i definately think it's been easier on my stomach too though, and it's nice to know that if my stomach gets really sick, that it's not going to affect the absorption of the drugs. has anyone else used it for skipping periods?m.


----------

